# Lister with very low AMH level



## wheeley (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering if there is anyone out there who has been accepted onto the egg share scheme at the Lister with an AMH level of 3?

My FSH is actually fairly low ('normal') which doesn't explain why my AMH would be so low  

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've just answered this on another thread, but I'm afraid that with an AMH of 3 you won't be able to egg share at Lister based on their current criteria. Although it wouldn't hurt to contact the clinic and double check.

To egg share there they prefer your AMH to be above 7, but they will consider levels of between 5 and 7 depending on other test results. They certainly treat ladies with AMH levels lower than 5, with great success, but not - as far as I know - on the egg share programme. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

For what it's worth, AMH is a better indicator of ovarian reserve than FSH. I don't suppose you've had an antral follicle count recently? That also helps give some insight into ovarian reserve. A high AMH usually corresponds with a high AFC. For instance, my AMH is 35.3 (PCOS) and my last antral follicle count was 44 (20 follicles one one ovary and 24 on the other).

But definitely call the clinic and ask. It's an amazing place and you never know - they might say they'd consider you if you've had a proven response to meds in the past. Good luck x


----------



## Kelbert (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Wheeley.. How many times have you had you amh tested? 

I had mine done twice both came back low.
But my can showed that I had 7 follicles on the left ovary  and 12 on the right. So have been accepted

Pm me if you want to 

Kelbert


----------

